# Instalaciones de viviendas



## miguel_j (Mar 6, 2009)

Saludos.Soy nuevo en el foro .

  Tengo diferentes preguntas y espero alguna respuesta de ustedes:

  1ro ...  Cual debe ser la corriente de un interruptor termomagnetico (Icp), para una vivienda con un sistema eléctrico monofasico trifilar,110-n-110  y que tiene una carga electrica de aproximadamente 30000 VA ?.Agradecería cualquiera información o material sobre el tema.

 2do....   Que  tipo de bomba debo  instalar en una casa de 2 niveles (planta baja y otro piso)  para suministrar agua  con la presión suficiente  para todos las tomas respectivas.La casa posee 6 baños entre otras tomas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2009)

Raro raro, sera que en españa la tension es distinta...

1ro: trifilar? 110-n-110 no sera trifasica?
I=30000/V=30000/110=272A una pasada solo utilizada a nivel industrial
Si es trifasica

I=30000/3*110= 90A sigue siendo grande pero mas real.

2do
Depende de si el suministro ya tiene suficiente presion
Depende si tienes un deposito en el tejado
Depende del caudal necesario


Finalmente hay el concepto de simultaneidad (simultaneo), no todo el mundo se ducha a la vez, si todos ponen la labadora, la cocina...a la vez. No se necesita tanta potencia como la suma de todos los elementos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 7, 2009)

Con 30 kVA en una vivienda es un peligro poder una sola termomagnetica --> Tenes que sectorizar.


----------



## miguel_j (Mar 7, 2009)

Bueno disculpa,en verdad el sistema es trifasico,pero estoy pensando utilizar solo dos fases ,o no es recomendable?. C debe balancear las cargas en las tres lineas?.

   D verdad mi rama es la electronica pero me salio este trabajo y deseo hacerlo.

  Gracias,saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 7, 2009)

vas a tener que seccionar, es lo mejor, pero usando las tres fases

aca, SI NO ME EQUIVOCO no se que tipo de problemas hace enersa por desbalancear Mucho las fases

ademas estarias desperdiciando

saludos


----------



## miguel_j (Mar 7, 2009)

En realidad esa es la carga  total si todos los equipos estuviesen funcionando al mismo tiempo,no esta corregida con el factor de demanda


----------



## miguel_j (Mar 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos los colaboradores por su ayuda , cualquier otra información es bien recivida


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2009)

Como te comentaba el compañero debes sectorizar, deberias tener tres fases mas neutro, deberias tener una linea trifasica de 230V con neutro.

Debes diseñar la instalacion para utilizar las tres fases y de la forma mas equilibrada posible, que los consumos por fase sea similares (en la realidad no es posible pero debe intentarse).

Quedaria algo asi

L1------------------------------ICP---------------luces
N---------------------------------------------------

L2------------------------------ICP---------------Maquinas lado izquierdo
N---------------------------------------------------

L2------------------------------ICP---------------Maquinas derecho
N---------------------------------------------------


Debes conocer el local donde esta la instalacion y sus necesidades.


----------



## miguel_j (Mar 8, 2009)

muchas gracias tiopepe123 por tus consejos y tus datos especificos que  han aclardo mis dudas


----------



## rash (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola, creo que 30000 VA es mucha potencia para una vivienda unifamiliar normal, a no ser que hablemos de una gran casa con aire acondicionado, piscina, luces exteriores... pero bueno puede ser, eso sólo depende de los receptores que tenga la casa instalada, aunque es muy importante tener en cuenta un factor de simultaneidad (puesto que no todas las cargas van a estar conectadas a la vez).
Como bien te comentan otros compañeros  debes de tener una red trifásica con cuatro hilos  (tres fases y un neutro), con lo cual tienes que hacer un reparto lo más equitativo posible de las cargas sobre cada fase, es decir:

sobre una fase y neutro.....10000 VA.
sobre la otra fase y neutro......10000 VA.
y sobre la fase última y neutro ........... 10000 VA.

Ademas tendrás que realizar bastantes circuitos con interruptores magnetotérmicos y diferenciales de protección sobre contactos indirectos, es decir, tendrás que realizar por ejemplo:

- 2 circuitos de alumbrado 
- 2 ó 3 circuitos de tomas de corriente (enchufes)
- 2 circuitos para las tomas de corriente de cocina.
- 1 circuito para lavadora-lavavajillas.
- 1 circuito para el termo electrico.
- 1 circuito para el aire acondicionado.
- etc,etc, etc.... esto dependerá del numero de receptores y puntos de consumo que se prevean instalar.

Para responderte a la pregunta en concreto que realizas sobre la intensidad del interruptor magnetotérmico general (no se llama icp):

 30000 VA es potencia aparente, , si la tensión de línea es de 110V,  y si se hace un *sistema equilibrado de cargas *entonces:

      Potencia total aparente = 3 U fase x I fase 

      I de fase es de 90A (como bien te indica el compañero tiopepe123)

Tienes que elegir un *interruptor magnetotermico trifásico de 100 A regulable *y calibrarlo a 90 A. (este aparatito vale una pasta) pero como te comente al principio tienes que tener en cuenta un factor de simultaneidad que depende del numero de receptores que tenga la instalación.

De todos modos parece una instalación con algo de dificultad para alguien que no domine el tema, ten en cuenta que hay mucha responsabilidad si no se realiza correctamente.

Para la segunda pregunta:  (en el caso que no tengas la suficiente presión en la red de abastecimiento)

La bomba se selecciona principalmente por dos factores: *altura manométrica y caudal a circular.*

La altura manométrica representa la altura máxima que es capaz de subir el agua por la bomba, se mide en mca (metros de columna de agua) y se obtiene:

*altura manométrica *es la suma de: 
- altura de aspiración.- desde donde se capta el agua en el depósito hasta la bomba.
- altura geométrica.- altura de la vivienda (aprox 3 mca por planta)
- pérdidas de carga en red.- depende del caudal y tipos de tuberías elementos... puedes considerar unos 15 mca (generoso)
- 5-10mca en la última toma de la instalación.

el caudal lo puedes calcular de la siguiente forma:  (se mide en l/s, o bien m3/h)
- para los lavabos.....0,10l/s.
- para las bañeras....0,3 l/s.
- para los inodoros.... 0,1 l/s.
- para fregaderos.... 0,2 l/s.
- para tomas de agua de riego...0,2 l/s.
- para lavadoras y lavavajillas...0,1 l/s.

con esto puedes calcular el caudal total que necestia tu bomba y junto con la altura manómetrica se puede seleccionar una bomba comercial.

Bueno todo va un poco resumido pero espero te sirva

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 8, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> I=30000/3*110= 90A sigue siendo grande pero mas real


No es correcta la fórmula:
I=Pa/ √3 x V
I=30000/√3x110
I= 157,8A
Esto viene de Pa=√3xVxI
Donde Pa es la potencia aparente, √3 porque es una línea trifásica, V voltaje, I intensidad.
La intensidad que pasa por cada fase si es entre 3:
157.8/3=52.6A


el Icp (interruptor de control de potencia) lo pone la compañía eléctrica según la potencia que tengas contratada.

saludos


----------



## rash (Mar 8, 2009)

Creo que me he confundido..... 

Los valores nominales de una línea eléctrica o una instalación son los de línea, por tanto son estos los más utilizados. 
Como bien dice power12 quedaría:

Potencia aparente = √3 * U línea * I línea;  es decir; 30000VA = √3*110V*I línea

con lo que la I de línea sale = 157,8 A

Entonces el interruptor magnetotermico trifásico general y los fusibles se eligen mediante esta intensidad, es decir, las citadas protecciones deberán de ser de 160 A.

Ahora creo que sí...
Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Mar 8, 2009)

Tranquilo, mucha gente se confunde lo divide entre 3 en vez de √3 porque como son 3 cables...
En españa una casa de tanta potencia tendría que ser trifásica (lo máximo en monofásico son 63A o 14490W, electrificación elevada) y para 30000VA sería necesario en nuestra trifásica de 400V unos 43.3A => 45A
Moraleja: este tio no tiene una casa, tiene un palacio!      
Como bién has dicho tu y los demás es necesario balancear la carga entre fases. También sectorización y que los magnetotermicos guarden selectividad.

saludos!


----------



## miguel_j (Mar 9, 2009)

Saludos para todo y gracias por sacarme de dudas.

Como dice un compañero,parece un palacio pero yo no lo invente.Es una casa de 2 niveles que tiene 8 habitaciones (8 aires acondicionados) mas 2  aires que se utilizan en los pasillos.Eso es siguiendo las tomas que presenta el plano.Aparte de eso se deben imaginar que es una casa donde se va a usar cocina electrica,microondas,calentador de agua y otras serie de equipos que generalmente se utilzan en una casa.

  Muy agradecido  estoy de todos ustedes por su colaboración, en especial de tiopepe123 que en realidad sus explicaciones me han sacado de muchas dudas ,tambien a rash por su planteamiento.En realidad ya habia sacado los calculos para el interruptor magnetotérmico pero como es primera vez que  hago una instalacion de esta  escala, tenia mis dudas sobre el valor aproximado de 100A del mismo  y queria asesorarme por personas que fuesen expertos en la materia.

  En realidad ahora voy a corregir el valor de la carga ya que a los 30000 VA no le he aplicado el factor de simultaneidad.

  Como dije anteriormente mis conocimientos se desarrollan mas en la parte electronica (soy Tecnico superior)  pero ya tengo un año de graduado sin conseguir empleo y decidi hacer ese trabajo.Como todo me estoy documentado lo mas que pueda antes de realizar la instalación ,para no quedar mal parado ,GRACIAS.


----------



## miguel_j (Mar 9, 2009)

En venezuela por lo general  equipos de alto consumo se instalan para trabajar con 220(calentadores de agua ,cocina electrica,aires acondicionados,etc) y los electrodomesticos de menos consumo se utilizan en 110v(tostadora,licuadora,etc),es decir no todos los euipos de esta casa van a estar instalado en 110 voltios.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 9, 2009)

miguel_j dijo:
			
		

> ...En realidad ahora voy a corregir el valor de la carga ya que a los 30000 VA no le he aplicado el factor de simultaneidad...


Se que el reglamento impuesto en tu país no es el mismo al mío pero te pongo los coeficientes de simultaneidad que se aplican en españa para que tengas una guia... si puedes conseguir los coeficientes de tu pais pues mejor.

Iluminación: 0.75
Tomas de uso general: 0.2
Cocina y horno: 0.5
Lavadora, lava-vajillas y termo eléctrico: 0.66
Baño, cuarto de cocina: 0.4
Calefacción: 1
Aire acondicionado: 1
Secadora: 1
Domótica: 1

saludos.


----------



## miguel_j (Mar 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tus datos son de garan ayuda,te deseo lo mejor


----------

